# Roli seaboard Poly Pressure (Poly Aftertouch) Divisimate Vsl Cubase



## Adrian Stavian (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi, 
I'm trying to make Poly Pressure to work so I can use a Roli seaboard with Vsl Appasionata Strings - 
I created different tracks (vlns,vlas,cellos,basses) on the same vi and I want to be able to control the velocity xf of each note with the poly aftertouch.
I'm using Cubase 10.5 pro.
I tryed different aproches , until now no luck...
Anyone tryed/achieved this ? 
Regards, 
Adrian


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 29, 2020)

easier on reaper to use plugins to convert midi. 

i.e AT->cc1


----------



## Nextmidi (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi Adrian,
Divisimate does not support polyphonic aftertouch or MPE yet. We are planning to tackle the support for polyphonic expression data next, but it's a delicate topic, since all of this has to run through the divisi algorithm.
So for now we recommend using Divisimate with your Seaboard in Channel Pressure mode until we crack that problem.


----------



## Adrian Stavian (Apr 1, 2020)

Thank you for the answer !
I think it will be a very good step if you will achieve this.
Best regards,
Adrian


----------



## Adrian Stavian (Nov 9, 2020)

Nextmidi said:


> Hi Adrian,
> Divisimate does not support polyphonic aftertouch or MPE yet. We are planning to tackle the support for polyphonic expression data next, but it's a delicate topic, since all of this has to run through the divisi algorithm.
> So for now we recommend using Divisimate with your Seaboard in Channel Pressure mode until we crack that problem.


Helo, 
After the 1.2.1 update of Divisimate I tryed again with no luck ... is it possible or I just don't know how to do it ? 
I tryed different aproaches (including filtering midi messages on channels in cubase ,setting different ports, midi chanels etc...)
Do you have any advices ? 
Regards, 
Adrian


----------



## Nextmidi (Nov 9, 2020)

Hey Adrian,
I'll quickly reiterate what we discussed via PM for everyone else reading here.

Divisimate 1.2 introduced support for Polyphonic Aftertouch, but not for MPE yet. So it will work if you set your seaboard to send Poly Pressure instead of Channel Pressure, or go into Multi-Channel mode, but disable pitch, slide and other MPE parameters.
Not all VIs are equipped to work with Polyphonic Aftertouch though. SWAM does not distinguish between the two types of aftertouch so this will work fine. But it's best to check if things need to be reassigned in the VI of your choice to react to Polyphonic Aftertouch.

Full MPE support is in the works, but not quite there yet.

Hope this helps anyone who has the same question.


----------

